# Comment vider mon disque dur ?



## lujeaju (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, la question a peut-être déjà été posée mais je débarque sur le forum et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse...
Bref, je souhaite revendre mon Powerbook G4 17" mais pour cela je voudrais le vider de son contenu : enlever tous les logiciels installés ainsi que tous les fichiers.
Y a-t-il une solution radicale et rapide sans être obligé de passer par la corbeille : le risque étant de ne pas tout supprimer ?
Tout ça pour dire que je souhaite le vendre comme je l'ai acheté avec uniquement MAC OS  et I life .
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2009)

radicale, vous reformatez votre disque dur et vous réinstallez l'OS.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Janvier 2009)

Tu démarres sur le DVD 1 d'OS X en appuyant sur la touche C lors de la mise sous tension. Tu procèdes comme pour l'installation en suivant ce qui est affiché par l'assistant. Dès que tu as la barre de menu en haut, tu utilises l'utilitaire disque pour formater le disque. Il ne restera plus rien. Il y a même une option pour effacer le disque de manière sûre en écrivant plusieurs fois (jusqu'à 25x !) des 0 sur tout le disque.

Tout est totalement irrécupérable !  Le contraire d'un backup !


----------



## DeepDark (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Il suffit de réinstaller osx depuis le DVD d'installation...

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/8177.html






EDIT : Multi-grillade...


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> EDIT : Multi-grillade...


j'apporte la salade de riz...


----------



## lujeaju (9 Janvier 2009)

Nickel ! Merci à tous ! et j'aime pas la salade riz... y a pas des sushis ? Bye bye


----------



## oflorent (10 Janvier 2009)

Pensez également à faire un effacement avec plusieurs passages.


----------



## Nitiel (10 Janvier 2009)

Comme le dit oflorent efface ton disque dur, avant de réinstaller mac os x, avec le mode 7 passe c'est utilisé par la défense américaine ou un truc comme çà américain. Pour 320Go en 5400 tr/min sur un macbook 2,4 Ghz sa prend 10H chez moi.


----------

